# Lady at 19.5 weeks



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She is getting huge!! my little Lady...she loves the snow btw


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww look at her so cute. take it she liks the snow lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes, she really does love the snow!!! she dives right in head first, and chases ice around the ground! such a funny puppy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just look at her face in the .... who me !!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## j maree (Jan 15, 2011)

I love caught red handed. Something Chloe would do. They look alike


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> Yes, she really does love the snow!!! she dives right in head first, and chases ice around the ground! such a funny puppy


hahah I love when they do that. So cute!
I love the first pic in the box!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHA Thanks everyone!! yah she makes me laugh all the time, she is sneaky and funny, such a little fuzzy clown!!! I love seeing pups that look just like her too! I will be checking out pics of all your pups!!!  can't wait to see the cuteies!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

parapluie said:


> hahah I love when they do that. So cute!
> I love the first pic in the box!


I had brought her up to my room with me, and all of a sudden she got calm and quiet....she decided to jump into a box of unmatched socks for a little chew fest! hahah I should have scolded but it was too funny,....i just grabed my camera!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> I had brought her up to my room with me, and all of a sudden she got calm and quiet....she decided to jump into a box of unmatched socks for a little chew fest! hahah I should have scolded but it was too funny,....i just grabed my camera!


hahah I know, it's so hard! I want to laugh at some of the silly things he does but then I think, ahhh I need to train him!


----------

